
Questions Linger as Juniper Removes Backdoored Dual_EC RNG - Jerry2
https://threatpost.com/questions-linger-as-juniper-removes-backdoored-dual_ec-rng/115849/
======
SeanDav
> _" Juniper said it brought in third-party help to investigate its code and
> determined that no other “unauthorized code” lives in either ScreenOS or
> Junos OS."_

The third-party help probably consisted of a number of helpful folk from the
NSA

/cynical

~~~
niels_olson
Yeah, are we really trusting national security to a company that can't manage
its own codebase? It's time for Gov't IT to learn open source tools.

~~~
stronglikedan
> It's time for Gov't IT to learn open source tools.

Would there be enforceable accountability with this approach? (Not that
there's much now.)

